# Seger has joined Oakley at the Bridge



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been reading all of the posts since Oakley's death in 2012. I truly believe I have not gotten over losing Oak suddenly and unexpectedly to hemangio. I would read posts of pets gone to the Bridge and just couldn't deal with it. I was so saddened. The last year and a half has been spent managing Seger's Cushings, laryngeal paralysis and neuropathy. Poor Seger had so many symptoms but was such a trooper. In August 2013 we visited Guelph Animal Hospital and had Seger assessed by Dr. Rob Butler, a specialist in traditional Chinese medicine. We have had Seger on a TCM regimen for the past 6 months and honestly believe it relieved many of Seger's symptoms. But at the end of the day the neuropathy and laryngeal paralysis were progressive and on Sunday my DH and I made the most painful decision to let Seger go. Our vet was amazing and Seger passed peacefully in our sunroom. We take comfort in knowing that he is now with Oakley at the Bridge. Seger always was the top dog and Oak was ok with that; I know Oakley will love having his Seger back with him. DH and I are devastated beyond worlds. The house is so empty.
I want to apologize to all who have lost their beautiful goldens and which I have not acknowledged. The loss of Oakley was so painful for me but it is no excuse for my apathy. My heart goes out to all of you. Carol


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so so sorry for your loss of Seeger and the earlier loss of Oakley. No one can understand the loss, silence, loneliness, and pain of losing a cherished pet. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I know words are no balm for the pain, but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I remember both Oakley and Seger from the Canadian Goldens Forum from many years ago.

It's so impossibly hard to let them go but I trust they both are together once again at the Bridge.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Don't apologize about not posting on the forum. 

I know there are days that I need to be very strong to open some of these threads. We all know that one day we will all be paying that same pain, or it brings up the memories from the past.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, Oakley and Seger.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your sad loss  It hurts to bad to lose a golden best friend, they truly are such special souls. Oakley will take good care of him for you, and I know my Daisy will have been waiting at the bridge to welcome him too. Your boys will live on in your heart and memories forever.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Seger. You obviously knew it was time and gave him that final gift of peace. Seger and Oakley will live in your hearts forever!! They are now together again. My thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Seger.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Seger. I know how difficult it is when you lose the last of your goldens. Seger and Oakley have many friends to enjoy their forever young bodies with. I believe they are all forever young when they get to the bridge. All of the disease, pain and failing bodies are gone and they are running as they did as puppies.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

run free, sweet boy, run free

I'm so sorry


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for your heartbreak. Run free sweet Seger.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry you lost Seger, and had to say goodbye. Dog time goes by too quickly, and it is so hard. Comfort to you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Seger. I do remember when Oakley died-I think it was right after I joined the Forum when my Fozzie was so sick. RIP, Seger. I'm sure you've found your brother at the Bridge.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, I hope you find some comfort knowing they are together again. I lost my two within the last five months and understand your pain, sometimes reading the posts give us comfort. Sometimes, it's just too hard. May you find peace..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Carol, I am so so sorry for your loss of sweet Seger. I know losing Oakley was and is still hard for you and Seger's leaving is adding to your heartbreak. They were loved so much and they loved you back, that's why it is so hard. Hugs.

Run free with your brother sweet Seger, run strong, run fast, you boys will always be remembered.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry to read of the loss of your Seger. May Oakley and Seger live on forever in your heart.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of Seger and both of your boys. There are no words that can provide adequate comfort, but know so many of us know your pain and loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, you will be in my thoughts and in my prayers. Take care.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to read that you lost Seger. I don't always read the bridge posts, but somehow the heading caught my eye. My heart goes out to you, I know how much you loved Oakley and Seger.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Carol, I am so sorry about Seger. I know the heartache you are feeling - a pain I wouldn't wish on anyone. Thinking of you and your husband.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so very sorry about Seger. It sounds like you did everything you could for him and took such great care of him. Please know I'm thinking about you and your husband in this very tough time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Seger, he was a beautiful boy.

I'm also sorry for the pain you are going through, I know it all too well as many others do.
It's a long journey, one we all have to go through unfortunately until our hearts heal. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed Seger


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so, so sorry that you lost your Seger boy. Just devastating to lose one, two is so heartbreaking. You have my deepest sympathy.

I don't always post on these threads either. Some days I'm strong and can do it; other days find me in a crying heap of a mess.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry to learn that Seger has passed, but take comfort in the fact that he was with you and your husband and passed peacefully.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

I am so very sorry about Seger-he is with Oakley now!
I added him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-6.html
My Smooch and Snobear are playing with them now!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

So very sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry about your loss of Seger..... I know the pain, and I will keep you and your DH in my thoughts and prayers....and we understand completely....take care...


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. At least you can find some comfort in knowing that they are together.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

So sorry Carol; May your memories bring you comfort during this sad time.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Seger.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm terribly sorry for your losses.

Wishing you peace and strength...


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Seger. There has been a lot of loss as of late. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope you can find comfort in knowing they are now together pain free. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you. In my experience, the dogs we work the hardest for...who need us the most...are the ones who leave the biggest holes in our hearts when they leave us. We have to fill the time they took, as well as the emptiness inside. Seger knew you loved him dearly. I hope you find comfort in that.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with your boys.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your very kind words. It will be a week tomorrow we sent Seger off to play with Oakley at the Bridge. I know so many here have experienced what we have, and understand how we are feeling. Losing Seger has left a huge feeling of emptiness n our hearts and home. We are trying to fill the huge void - it is very apparent our lives revolved around Seger and we loved every minute of it. We feel blessed to have had the privilege of having Oakley and Seger in our lives. Carol


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to read of Seger's passing. I truly understand the feeling of emptiness...it is remarkable as to how much we revolve our lives around our pets and their needs. Take comfort that they are together and will be waiting for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Just saw this post and wanted to tell you I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. My heart breaks for you and your husband. Rest in peace Seger


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I completely understand, as I am beginning to have a hard time opening any threads about families losing their dogs now that brooks is about to turn 9 yrs old and I am realizing that a few years from now I will probably be facing this.​We care, we care so much is the reason.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I understand your feeling because we had also just say-goodbye to our baby girl Kysha 3 weeks ago. We were devastated like you. Although I can't say I have fully-recovered (the feeling is still so raw) I find that talking about her and remembering those beautiful memories that we had shared really helped a lot. We like to talk about her like she is still alive.

God bless you.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

It is going on 2 weeks that we sent Seger off to find Oakley. Our home is the emptiest it has been in 10 years. We talk about Seger constantly. There are still tears. We were able to give all of his medications to our vet who is the Shelter Doctor in our city so I know they will be used for dogs who are in need. That brought some comfort. Seger's beds are still in place, and I have not moved his toy basket. My plan is to save the very sentimental items and give other items to our vet for the shelter. I am in no hurry to do that though. I think I will know when the time is right. Seger has gone to be cremated and we cannot wait to have him back with us and beside Oakley on the mantle. I think at that point we will find some peace although we will never cease to miss them with all of our hearts. I thank everyone here for your very kind and understanding comments. Carol.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We wish you great peace and comfort especially at this time as is about now that the shock tends to lift and we are left with the raw emotion as the world seems to continue to move forward. 

Know that Oakley and Seger are so often on your mind through memories because they are with you wishing you well with great love and will continue to do so. May each day become a little brighter because that is what they would want for you.

Many moons ago you introduced me to the Pin Interest website so I shall leave you with this...
Because Someone We Love is in HEAVEN/There's a little bit of HEAVEN iâ€¦

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Doug - that was so thoughtful of you! Today is 2 weeks since Seger left us. We miss him so very much but we are enjoying the memories. We have a lovely trail on our property that goes down to the lake that we are going to make a sign naming it "Oakley & Seger's Trail". Our memories of wandering down the trail with the boys by our side, and of them bolting up the trail because they know it is dinner time, bring smiles. It truly is those special moments that keep us going day by day. Again I thank everyone here for their support. I find myself coming back regularly, particularly when I need a wee boost 
Carol


----------

